# Bosch Colt on a Full Size Table Question



## JHZR2 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi,

New here, started using a router having never done so before, and love it. Not really a skilled woodworker, but not I have a new capability and I love it. Ill use it for a few upcoming projects for sure. 

I see the need for a table coming along. I like the Bosch RA1181 table, and think it would be a good option, but I can't really get to the bottom of how Id mount the colt to it. Im truly brand new to all this, so any advice would be appreciated. Im not really a woodworker by any stretch of the imagination from a basis of experience. All I've done is mitre cut crown moulding, nothing else really ever. So Im not really sure of all the parts and components, and I wouldn't count on my ability to build a table...

Ive seen that the colt can be mounted to PC template guides and things like that, but don't know nearly enough about these components to make a good determination. Ive also searched and read a lot of threads, but Im a bit confused at this point. Im also not interested right now in making my own router table, thus something like the 1181 is my desired approach.

Is there a way to adapt my colt to a table like the 1181? Then if I ever get a larger router, I can always mount it on?

Thanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The maximum throat opening in the insert plate is 3 5/8" in diameter so that you can use raised panel and other large bits with it. Is the bolt pattern on the Colt wider than that? If it isn't you would be mounting the router to an insert ring. Not a good idea. The colt is a little light for table use, it is meant to be a trim router. I know that others have used it in a table but have you considered getting a larger router for your table?

The only other option I can think of, if it won't mount to the 1181 plate, is to make your own to replace it but that sounds like something you don't want to do.

I see now that you already posted this question. It is usually not necessarily to double post threads.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

All I can say the Colt will work just fine for a table router setup the neat thing about is you can pop it out and use it for a 1 1/4hp trim router...quick and easy///>>>>

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30226-panel-doors-1-4-router.html

http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/44148-new-bosch-colt-owner.html#post361727


----------



## JHZR2 (Dec 3, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The only other option I can think of, if it won't mount to the 1181 plate, is to make your own to replace it but that sounds like something you don't want to do.
> 
> I see now that you already posted this question. It is usually not necessarily to double post threads.


Well I asked the question as part of the introduction post saying hello... But I figured then that the intro area isn't really the right spot to ask more specific questions, so I brought it over here. Mods can edit my into post to just being one that says hello if they so desire. I think this forum is more appropriate for my question.

And its not necessarily that I don't "want" to do it. its a matter of my skill level or at least self-confidence to make something right and proper. Im willing to learn, try and even buy some new tools if needed... 

I just aren't quite up to speed on what I need or how Id do it to be able to do it yet, thus my question


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

This is one option, but you would need to make your own table top. Lee Valley says it is so easy that they will send you another plate if you screw it up. Veritas® Base Plate/Table Insert - Lee Valley Tools

I looked for other mounting plates but I think the holes are all too big for that router. Building your own router table isn't that hard. Most that haven't done it think that you have to get it perfect and that is not the case. There is a ton of information to be had on this forum about building them if you go to the community search here and type that question in it. In fact, I've read some very mixed reviews about the 1181 table and I think you can do as well or better for less money and if you have a question about the build you can always ask it here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

you can also use the Milecrafts plate it's 7" in diam and the Colt can be bolted to it,and some of the bigger routers if you remove than handles so it can be dropped into the 6 1/4" hole in the table top..plus it's setup for the guides and you use up 2 1/2" diam bits/>>>>

Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers - Amazon.com

===


----------

